# This album deserve a post, this CD outstanding, I'm blown away to smiterin



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Christ the CD is so good, behold!!!
I just received this ordering at a local store:

La Venexiana ensemble: Giaches de Wert
- La Gerusalem Liberata, on Glossa.

What the story here is the ensemble that good or De Wert a genious?

Anyone have this CD here published in 2003?

Superbe, splendide, grandiose!!

:tiphat:


----------

